# New speed limits



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Following on from the recent announcement by the French reducing the speed limits on their route nationals from 90km/h to 80km/h, it seems that the same thing is happening here. Just recently whilst out and about I have noticed several roads that were national limit, 60m/h, are now displaying 50m/h signs. Is this just in my area or have other regions been doing the same ?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I haven't noticed here (Gloucestershire) but I'll keep an eye out, thanks for mentioning it.

Being over 3500kg I can only do 50 on a single carriageway anyway.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I haven't noticed here (Gloucestershire) but I'll keep an eye out, thanks for mentioning it.
> 
> Being over 3500kg I can only do 50 on a single carriageway anyway.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Being above or below 3500kg MGW has no bearing on the speed limit for Motor Caravans in the UK. Their speed limits are tied to 3050kg Unladen Weight. At or below that unladen weight and it is the same as for cars. Above that unladen weight and it is 50/60/70


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

rayc said:


> Being above or below 3500kg MGW has no bearing on the speed limit for Motor Caravans in the UK. Their speed limits are tied to 3050kg Unladen Weight. At or below that unladen weight and it is the same as for cars. Above that unladen weight and it is 50/60/70


Quite right Ray - my error.

Details here...

https://www.gov.uk/speed-limits

Graham :smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

charlieivan said:


> Following on from the recent announcement by the French reducing the speed limits on their route nationals from 90km/h to 80km/h, it seems that the same thing is happening here. Just recently whilst out and about I have noticed several roads that were national limit, 60m/h, are now displaying 50m/h signs. Is this just in my area or have other regions been doing the same ?


I have noticed a few roads round here being put down to 50mph,and having 
average speed cameras erected on these sections.
.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Where do we get the UW from though is it and empty van, or prior to have a house built onto it's back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.gov.uk/vehicle-weights-explained

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/18...-unladen-weight-definition-eu-directives.html


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I haven't noticed it around here but, funnily enough, my sister-in-law was caught speeding. It turned out that the speed limit had been reduced to 50. It was a very familiar road to her and she just did not notice the new limit. Must be a nice little earner to catch all the locals


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What is happening in France is different to the U.K. in France ALL roads currently carrying a “National” speed limit of 90kph will, form 1st July be restricted to 80kph. A blanket change. 

In the U.K. SOME 60mph roads are having their limit INDIVIDUALLY reduced to 50 or even 40. These reductions are implemented by the “Highway Authority” for that road. That’s usually the County Council or, if a “Trunk” road it’s “Highways England’ 

Each and every change to a speed limit in the U.K. requires a Traffic Regulation Order (TRO) Roads currently restricted to 60 (single carriageway) or 70 (motorways and dual carriageway) do NOT require a TRO UNLESS they have a lower limit such as 50mph on a section of dual carriageway.
30 mph roads have a different system, if they have a “System of lighting” less than 183m apart then they are a “Restricted road” and are subject to 30mph. If there is no system of lighting (villages etc) then there must be a TRO in force for it, terminus signs at each (and every) end AND repeater signs “at regular interval” that interval, until very recently was strictly defined, but it’s now been relaxed a bit.

ALL mew TRO’s must go out for public consultation and be advertised in the “Local” press. 

I have fought two new lower speed limit orders locally, but sadly it’s politicians who make the decision and, despite the fact they have no knowledge and experience in road safety matters they, like a lot of other people, always think the answer to all road safety matters is “A lower speed limit” When often it’s the need for a bit of simple engineering such as a dedicated right turn lane or the cutting of a hedge to improve visibility.

Politicians, Pah!

Andy


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I think this frequent up and down speed limit changes is a serious hazard. It becomes the drivers main line of thought and a distraction from "real" driving dangers. Perhaps women drivers will cope better but I find it difficult to multi task ;-)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Our old SatNav (Garmin) would give a warning bleep if the speed of the car went over the speed limit of the road. New sat nav, that came pre installed, does not do this. I liked the idea, though can imagine it would irritate some.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm surprised about that. Our sat. navs have always beeped. It's the most basic and useful warning. Are you sure it is not in the settings somewhere?

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

baldlygo said:


> I think this frequent up and down speed limit changes is a serious hazard. It becomes the drivers main line of thought and a distraction from "real" driving dangers. Perhaps women drivers will cope better but I find it difficult to multi task ;-)


I think its been proved recently that this is the case and they were on about raising the 50mph speed limit in roadworks on motorways and dual carriageways to 60mph.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> I think its been proved recently that this is the case and they were on about raising the 50mph speed limit in roadworks on motorways and dual carriageways to 60mph.


I have to say that with the advent of the average speed cameras, travel through roadworks is so much better than the old 'stop-start' that we used to get with fixed cameras. They are a good invention imho.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

GMJ said:


> I have to say that with the advent of the average speed cameras, travel through roadworks is so much better than the old 'stop-start' that we used to get with fixed cameras. They are a good invention imho.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I was not really thinking about roadworks when I posted above because one should be aware of special danger anyway. I was thinking more of off motorway driving where there are no obvious road special risks - apart from 40 or 50mph signs popping up unexpectedly.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

baldlygo said:


> I was not really thinking about roadworks when I posted above because one should be aware of special danger anyway. I was thinking more of off motorway driving where there are no obvious road special risks - apart from 40 or 50mph signs popping up unexpectedly.


I take your point and you do need your wits about you, as you say, but Barry mentioned roadworks/speed limits so I thought I'd chip in:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

baldlygo said:


> Perhaps women drivers will cope better but I find it difficult to multi task ;-)


Oh oh! Dangerous territory alert >

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...it's a complement I think Andy!

I did have to read it twice though as I thought the same as you initially :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

GMJ said:


> ...it's a complement I think Andy!
> 
> I did have to read it twice though as I thought the same as you initially :wink2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


It was indeed Graham  All the women I have know well have been better at multi tasking than me


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

teljoy said:


> I'm surprised about that. Our sat. navs have always beeped. It's the most basic and useful warning. Are you sure it is not in the settings somewhere?
> 
> Terry


 It might well do but I am too terrified to find out in case I muck it all up! The car is due to go in for service on Friday, I will smile sweetly at the twelve year old mechanic and ask if he could set if for me.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

patp said:


> It might well do but I am too terrified to find out in case I muck it all up! The car is due to go in for service on Friday, I will smile sweetly at the twelve year old mechanic and ask if he could set if for me.


Did you get your license back Pat?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Still waiting  The six months is up on 7th of this month (I have been banned for a year which I am disputing).


I phoned them to see what is going on after they had received my doctor's letter (and taken 5 working days to scan it into the system!). They told me that I had not sent them a signed letter of permission to access my medical records. I said that I had not been sent one or asked to sign anything. I asked why they needed to access my medical records anyway when they had a letter from my doctor detailing his diagnosis (or lack of one). I was told that the medical team would require the signature before they would even consider the case. I duly signed, scanned and emailed a permissive letter the same day. That was last week. Just giving them another working day before I phone them, yet again, for an update. Might ask to speak to a manager this time.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

baldlygo said:


> It was indeed Graham  All the women I have know well have been better at multi tasking than me


Just to put a slightly different slant on this, Mrs P is brilliant at multi STARTING, as in she will start many different tasks, but she fails to actually COMPLETE many of them. (That's left to me!)

The last was her desire to decorate our smallest bedroom, she insisted she wished to do all of it, so I left her to it. After 3 weeks, and a week before we were due to go away for a month (currently in souther Spain, it's raining!) She admitted she had run out of time so asked me to "help" her finish the job.

That's my PERSONAL experience.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Oh oh! Dangerous territory alert >
> 
> Andy


I think it is time this myth that wimmin can multitask is dispelled, it is partially true, they just do several things at once badly    > >

I have just driven back up from Rufforth, great journey until I got to Leeds, then 30mph in specs, same going down not a sole working, it is long overdue where they use digital signs which reduce the limit only when they are actually doing something to slow down for, IE no workforce no bloody problem, think of the man hours wasted and the extra pollution caused, plus fuel wasted.


----------

